# Spackle without formaldehyde or alternative



## sandralee (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
I bought a spackle without reading the ingredience. It didn't make me happy when I read there was formaldehyde in it.
I scrapped wallpaper off the walls and there are small dings in it. Can I use caulking to fill these halls or is there an alternative to the spackle?
Thanks
SandraLee


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use drywall joint compound-----All safe as far as I know---I suggest USG Light weight,

It is premixed----available in small tubs or huge buckets---Easy to apply and easy to sand.

This is the one with the blue lid-----It will take some time to dry,however.--Mike--


----------



## sandralee (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mike Thanks*

Mike
Thanks for your quick responds.
I will definitely use the joint compound and don't mind waiting for the drying. Would prefer this than something that can cause cancer.
Appreciate your responce.

SandraLee


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad to help---that chemical gives me a headache---nasty and unnecessary--


----------

